# Dent Removal - West Lothian



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Guy's,

Ok, I've got a dent just under the drivers door handle on my truck and it bugs the hell out of me because its the only mark on it now! 

Just wondering if anyone in West Lothian has used any one and if they could recommend them. Its a tiny dent, must be a key chain or something that caused it.

Preferably they're mobile as I'd probably get it done at work. 

Cheers fellas. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

PM a user on here Tinnysteve He's in west Lothian and used to do PDR work for BMW


----------



## beemer123 (Jun 2, 2008)

*good*

I heard he was good


----------



## alanm73 (Feb 4, 2007)

Or try Ding-goes http://www.ding-goes.co.uk/ (Lewis Carter)

I had a pretty deep dent in the middle of the door on my 1 series 2 other guys said it wouldnt come out and Stuart Rodden's wanted £450 job to fill & spray the door. Lewis got it out and took £35 and you can only see a slight mark where it was from a certain angle in the sun.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

beemer123 said:


> I heard he was good


I've been trying to get hold of Steve but I don't think he's been on for a while as he's not responded to my PM.

Where are you Steve? :detailer:


----------

